# Bob Marley ended a civil war once.



## childed (Jul 15, 2017)

It happened at the One Love Peace Concert during a political civil war in Jamaica in 1978.
The concert came to its peak during Bob Marley & The Wailers' performance of "Jammin'", when Bob joined the hands of political rivals Michael Manley and Edward Seaga.
The same year Marley was given the United Nations Peace Medal for his courageous work appealing for justice and peace during a time of great political unrest.
Looks like Beethoven was right about the power of music.


----------

